# Inserting Picture In Body of post



## Michael Billings (Feb 8, 2003)

OK HELP!!!

I hit the "IMG" button, it tells me to enter a URL- I do it and the image is not uploaded? linked? 

What am I doing wrong? I looked through the Support Forum and FAQ's and did not see more info, than push the 'IMG' and go from there.

Thanks,
-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## Kirk (Feb 8, 2003)

I've never used that one, I always use the "attach file" option,
below the text window where you type in your message.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 9, 2003)

When using the IMG tag, the image must be stored on a web server that allows remote links.


```
[XXXIMG]http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/images/vBulletin_logo2.jpg[XXX/IMG]
```
(Remove the XXX for it to work)


Example:
Should result in you seeing this:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 9, 2003)

You must use a fully qualified URL (in other words, ya gotta put in the http stuff) 

If you are trying to put up a pic from your local system, use ATTACH function instead.

If you still have problems, let me know and we can do some troubleshooting.


----------

